# USB - schaltet sich ständig an und aus



## JonnyD74 (12. August 2010)

*USB - schaltet sich ständig an und aus*

Hallo Gemeinde!

Hab seit geraumer Zeit ein Problem.
Meine USB - Anschlüsse - sei es bei denen am Gehäuse an der Front ,oder auf einem USB-Hub (4er - hinten angeschlossen) schalten sich ständig aus und wieder ein.
Was natürlich lästig ist bei Datenübertragungen an eine Externe Festplatte - oder beim Spielen mit dem Lenkrad.

Kennt jemand von Euch eventuell eine Lösung, oder hat jemand eine Idee?

LG Jonny

PS: Energiesparmodus hab ich bereits überprüft.


----------



## patmaster (12. August 2010)

*AW: USB - schaltet sich ständig an und aus*

Unfassbar wie oft ich das in der letzten Woche geschrieben hab aber:

Meint die Ereignisanzeige irgendwas dazu ?!

Hast du versucht die Treiber neu zu installen ?!


----------



## rabe08 (12. August 2010)

*AW: USB - schaltet sich ständig an und aus*



patmaster schrieb:


> Meint die Ereignisanzeige irgendwas dazu ?!



Ist ein echter Klassiker, ich aber aber keine Lust mehr es dauernd zu schreiben...


----------



## TheRammbock (12. August 2010)

*AW: USB - schaltet sich ständig an und aus*

Ich hatte vor kurzen dieses Phänomen an einem Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe. Da waren drei Kondensatoren am Ende, die mit der Spannung für die Stromversorgung der USB-Ports zuständig waren. Ausgetauscht und seitdem keine Probleme mehr gehabt.


----------



## JonnyD74 (14. August 2010)

*AW: USB - schaltet sich ständig an und aus*

Auf die Frage Ereignisanzeige: Natürlich auch durchgeforstet - es schien so als ob ein Windows Update die Fehler auslöste. Ich glaube ACIP...oder CIAP...Fehler. Daher deinstallierte ich diese Update -  nur kam zur Folge das das ganze System nur noch Zickte. 
Mußte den PC gestern neu aufsetzen. 
Leider scheint diese Probelm aber trotzdem noch nicht ganz gelöst zu sein, da ich Daten zur Sicherung auf eine Externe auslegte, und beim wiederholen es wieder auftrat.
Werde mal versuchen neue Treiber für mein Board zu bekommen.

LG Jonny


----------

